# pcb STK 084 amplificador 50 watts



## electromecanico (May 2, 2011)

buenas gente despues de un arduo paseo por varias paginas de google encontre supuestamente todos los pcb para armar un amplificador con sus controlos de tono y demas pero esta en  *.lyt son archivos de Proteus  http://www.elektrobilim.org/forum/showthread.php?t=6345&page=1 
 este programa yo no lo tengo por lo cual les pido si alguien los tiene si los puede abrir capturar la pantalla y subirlos en pait acrobat word o demas ... muchas gracias


----------



## pandacba (May 7, 2011)

Creo que vas a tener que conseguirtelo nomás al programa, de todas formas el esquema es bastatne simple puede armarse tranquilamente en una placa de uso general, y sobre ese CI hay varios proyectos en el foro con su respectivo pcb, incluos yo subi una serie de proyectos en el cual esta ese CI


----------



## electromecanico (May 7, 2011)

buscare nuevamente!! en el foro,  pero no  habia encontrado nada con pcb,  gracias panda por tu respuesta. pase por un reciclador como dice macri y estaba destripando dos potencias una con dos sta y otra con transistores huevos fritos y sus trafos todo por 50 pesos me lo lleve a casa haa y el frente de uno de los chasis con vumetro, los chasis completamente destruidos a martillazos y las placas de stk sufrieron el mismo fin


----------



## SKYFALL (May 7, 2011)

electromecanico dijo:


> buscare nuevamente!! en el foro,  pero no  habia encontrado nada con pcb,  gracias panda por tu respuesta. pase por un reciclador como dice macri y estaba destripando dos potencias una con dos sta y otra con transistores huevos fritos y sus trafos todo por 50 pesos me lo lleve a casa haa y el frente de uno de los chasis con vumetro, los chasis completamente destruidos a martillazos y las placas de stk sufrieron el mismo fin



Oye electro y porque les impartieron tanto sufrimiento a esos componentes? Acaso se portaron mal? ya buscaste el datasheet del STK 084?


----------



## electromecanico (May 7, 2011)

Ferchito dijo:


> Oye electro y porque les impartieron tanto sufrimiento a esos componentes? Acaso se portaron mal? ya buscaste el datasheet del STK 084?


 

si si lo tengo solo queria el pcb echo de bagooo nomas y si alguien lo tenia echo y probado asi utilizo estas chatarritas que compre para darle vida nuevamente me dieron lastima verlas que la ivan a vender por metal :enfadado::enfadado::enfadado:


----------



## supremme (May 14, 2011)

Yo tengo construido uno de estos, y la verdad esque tira muy muy fuerte, y muy sencillo de hacer


----------



## electromecanico (May 15, 2011)

supremme dijo:


> Yo tengo construido uno de estos, y la verdad esque tira muy muy fuerte, y muy sencillo de hacer


 y no dibujaste el pcb????


----------



## pandacba (May 17, 2011)

Si no lo intentas nunca aprenderas, diseña el impreso tu mismo


----------



## electromecanico (May 17, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Si no lo intentas nunca aprenderas, diseña el impreso tu mismo


 
es verdad lo que decis, panda, ya intente varias veces dibujar los pcb y realmente me dolio la cabeza, los termine pero me falta mucha practica asi que te voy a hacer caso lo voy a dibujar y lo subo


----------



## pandacba (May 17, 2011)

La idea es esa quke práctiques, los primeros no saldran tan bien pero la prática es la que hace diseñador.... asi de esa forma iras mejorando, cada vez te sladran mejores, hoy hay software yo me inicie cuando no habia nada de eso y habia que dibujarlo en serio dibujaba en papel cuadrigulado o milimetrado el diseño del impreso, con un punzon transferia los puntos de las perforaciones, se calcaba el contorno y cuano no se dibujaba con lápiz sobre el cobre, con finos pinceles se pintaba lo que no tenia que ser atacado por  el percloruro se inspecionaba y se sometia la ataque, luego mejoro un poco cuando venian las islas de transferencias y lineas, las islas para CI's con eso se facilito mucho.

En los 80 cuando compre mi primer PC una de las primeras cosas que consegui fue soft para el diseño de PCB eran los tiempos del Autocad 11 ahhh y todo bajo DOS......uno de los mejorcitos era el Autotrax...


----------



## supremme (May 21, 2011)

Ha bia un libro por internet en formato pdf que te venia hasta el impreso para los stk, si lo encuentro te lo pongo por  a*QU*i


----------



## electromecanico (May 21, 2011)

supremme dijo:


> Ha bia un libro por internet en formato pdf que te venia hasta el impreso para los stk, si lo encuentro te lo pongo por  aki


 a la espera :estudiando:


----------



## supremme (May 21, 2011)

Aqui lo teneis, en este enlace esta todo. montalo porque funcionan muy bien https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-audio-60-watts-pcb-45262/

ante ssi que habia un librito en pdf pero se ve que lo han quitado. seguire buscando


----------



## electromecanico (May 21, 2011)

supremme dijo:


> Aqui lo teneis, en este enlace esta todo. montalo porque funcionan muy bien https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-audio-60-watts-pcb-45262/
> 
> ante ssi que habia un librito en pdf pero se ve que lo han quitado. seguire buscando



pero en este proyecto no usan el stk 084??


----------



## supremme (May 21, 2011)

ya, fue un error, sigo buscando, hace unos años si que habia un pdf de sanyo en el que salian todos los circuitos


----------



## electromecanico (May 21, 2011)

supremme dijo:


> ya, fue un error, sigo buscando, hace unos años si que habia un pdf de sanyo en el que salian todos los circuitos


 muchas gracias, me llama la atencion el pdf que hablas estube buscando y no lo encuentro


----------



## supremme (May 21, 2011)

bueno aqui teneis uno que he encontrado para la familia 080   http://www.oselsan.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=767&PID=857&title=stk080-amplifikator

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-stk086-70w-sobre-8-ohm-4059/

haber si te vale esto, son la familia 080,


----------



## electromecanico (May 22, 2011)

el que busca siempre encuentra gracias a todos,


----------



## pandacba (May 22, 2011)

Como ves es tan simple que es muy fácil implementarlo en una plaqueta de uso general de islas aisladas con perforaciones pasod de CI 1/10"


----------



## supremme (May 26, 2011)

muy buen diseño, mucho mas simpre que el que declaraba sanyo en su manual, hazlo y ya diras el resultado, ponle un refrigerador grande que esos integrados les gusta coger algo de calor, incluso si vas a llevarlos a mas del 50% continuamente para prevenir puedes ponerle un ventilador de fuente de pc.


----------



## electromecanico (May 26, 2011)

si en estos dias lo voy a armar y les cuento


----------

